# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Отчет НДФЛ 2009г. в 1С 7,7 Бухгалтерия релиз 512

## Дядищева Юлия

Прога формирует отчет только по сотрудникам, которые в 2009г. были уволены. Остальных в принципе не считает. 
Отчет в пенс. фонд по 2009г. сдан корректно - весь штат сотрудников и адреса, и начисления - все велось корректно.
Вопрос: а кто-нибудь уже делал отчет НДФЛ ( срок сдачи до 1 апреля ) в базовой 1с 7,7 Бухгалтерия ( НЕ ЗиК )? 
В чем может быть ошибка?

----------


## Разработчик

В начале нужно сформировать и сохранить 1 НДФЛ карточки сотрудников.
Потом формируешь 2НДФЛ.

----------


## pevek

*В 513 исправили вроде как раз 2-ндфл*

----------


## Разработчик

Правила формирования 2НДФЛ не менялись с момента появления.
513 релиз сдесь ни причем.

----------


## d5ce3e

> Правила формирования 2НДФЛ не менялись с момента появления.
> 513 релиз сдесь ни причем.


правила не менялись. но и релиз причем. так в 510 по правилам НДФЛ не 13%, а по 30% отсчитывала (условия сейчас не вспомню). обновили до 513 - все встало на места.
в любом случае первый шаг - установить текущий релиз (если типовая).

А у Юлии видимо действительно не сформированы 1-НДФЛ на работающих, т.к. уволенных формирует.

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Спасибо всем.
Заполнила 1-НДФЛ и все проблемы снялись. Давно этого не делала - забыла.

----------


## МаргоВерон

Помогите, кто знает!
В 1-НДФЛ стандартные вычеты заносятся только 108. А 103 почему то НЕТ!!! Соответственно, 2-НДФЛ формируется не правильно. Если в 1-НДФЛ и в 2-НДФЛ ввести вручную, то файл выгрузки формируется все равно не правильно!

----------


## Разработчик

Смотри по сотруднику вычеты НДФЛ.
Если вычета нет или у вычета графа "по" - стоит какая-то дата.
Тогда вычет не начисляется.
После исправления нужно перепровести закрытие месяца.

----------


## МаргоВерон

Всё гораздо хуже! Сотрудник работает с 02.02.10 года. У него два вычета: 108 и 103. У вычетов в графе "по" ничего не стоит. Начало вычета 02.02.10. При расчете зарплаты НДФЛ удерживается правильно. А при формировании 1-НДФЛ 103 вычетов нет и выдается, что "Сумма исчисленного налога в строке "Итого" раздела 6 формы не совпадает с данными бухгалтерского учета".
Есть какие-нибудь мысли на этот счет?

----------


## Разработчик

Последние релизы Бухгалтерия 513, Упрощенка 168.
Если у Вас ранний релиз, необходимо обновить.
Последние 3 релиза 1С шли косяки по зарплате.
Сообщение  "Сумма исчисленного налога в строке "Итого" раздела 6 формы не совпадает с данными бухгалтерского учета" появляется,если по бухгалтерии суммы налогов не совпадают с расчетными суммами вычетов из справочника.

----------


## МаргоВерон

У меня 513 релиз.
А какой справочник?

----------


## Разработчик

Вычеты сотрудников по НДФЛ - справочник подчиненный справочнику сотрудники.

_Добавлено через 10 минут 59 секунд_
Сотрудник принят в этом году, посмотрите начальные сальдо по налогам в справочнике сотрудники.
После обновления на 513 релиз лучше перепровести документы начисления зарплаты и закрытие месяца.

----------


## МаргоВерон

Начальное сальдо  - ноль.
Перепровела - толку нет.
За 2010 год в 1-НДФЛ то же самое.
Попробовала следующее: приняла на работу сотрудника с 01.01.10. Начислила зарплату за январь 10. Задавала разные вычеты. И 400, и 500, и 3000 на самого сотрудника и 1000 и 2000 на детей. Документ "начисление зарплаты" НДФЛ рассчитывает верно при всех различных вариантах. А вот в 1-НДФЛ вносятся только вычеты на детей (1000 или 2000 руб.), а на самого сотрудника нету (ни 400, ни 500, ни 3000 руб.)

----------


## Разработчик

При обновлении конфигурации создается демо конфигурация.
Я занес сотрудника приказом о приеме на работу с 01.01.10 (вычет на сотрудника и 1 ребенок)
Начислил зарплату. Закрыл месяц. 1-НДФЛ все прекрасно.
Сделайте в демо конфигурации и сравните с вашей, как справочники сотрудники, так и историю реквизитов.
Если демо конфигурации нет, скачайте из раздела обновлений и установите.

----------


## МаргоВерон

Сделала в новой базе. 1-НДФЛ заполнилась полностью (и вычет на сотрудника, и вычет на ребенка). Теперь буду сравнивать.

_Добавлено через 25 минут 5 секунд_
Ошибка нашлась!!!
Дело в том, что еще в июле 2009 года у меня после очередного обновления опустел справочник "Виды вычетов". И я вручную ввела два вычета (только те, которые мне были нужны). Но ввела не полностью:код для отчетности 2008 г. и до 2007 г., а также наименование в 2008 году и до 2007 года не заполнила. Посчитала мне не нужным, так как на носу уже был 2009 год. А сейчас заполнила и всё встало на свои места!!! Спасибо Вам ОГРОМНОЕ за помощь!!!

----------


## Sunrise

Здравствуйте, у меня схожая проблема. за март НДФЛ не начисляется..
Провожу документ начисление з/п - НДФЛ - 0, кроме 1 сотрудника, и то у него не правильно начислил.
делаю 1-НДФЛ, пишет ошибку "Сумма исчисленного налога в строке "Итого" раздела 6 формы не совпадает с данными бухгалтерского учета"  
я уже делала пересчет бух итогов, перепроводила прошлый документ "закрытие месяца" - не помогает.
Релиз у меня последний - 514.

----------


## МаргоВерон

> Здравствуйте, у меня схожая проблема. за март НДФЛ не начисляется..


Если обновляли программу, то проверьте справочник "Виды вычетов". Он может опустеть после обновления. У меня была причина именно в этом. И еще: переобновите программу (я недавно обновила на 514 релиз, такая ерунда повылезала! Переобновила - всё встало на свои места).

----------

